# Biting the cats neck and exercise.



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess I forgot to crack down REALLY hard on Vida when she went after the cats. I say 'no', and she leaves two of them alone. The other cat, my cat, she plays with. Sonny generally gets along with everybody/everything as long as they get along with me. Problem is, Sonny usually doesn't want to 'play' with a 30 pound puppy.. Especially when the puppy is grabbing her by the neck. I'm very worried about Vida hurting Sonny. She goes for a time out immediately and I don't know what else to do because she just won't leave Sonny alone.
I really need advice on this one before somebody gets hurt. Sonny isn't one to fight back, just run away. And they both 'share' Moms (my) room so the past few days I've had to just remove Sonny or constantly keep putting Vida in her crate. Good news is, she usually listens when I say 'crate' instead of running away from me.


The other thing is exercise, with a 15 week old puppy. How much is too much? Too little? Should I even be light jogging with her? Yesterday we ran after the duckies ( and by run I mean she was running, I was jogging) on the grass and watched them all fly away! She's still afraid of ducks, by the way. I find this hilarious when I try to get her to go in the water. I've heard they stop being afraid of most things after 16 weeks.. one more week to go!
Later I will post up a video of her walking, the way she walks. Looks weird to me, I don't know why but it does.

Lastly, I know I can't push too much on her right now but I do have a few friends that are scared like, terrified, of dogs in general. I used to force them to pet my dogs (before I had Vida) but now I don't! It used to be funny, but not so much. How do I get her to mind own business when somebody comes in the house? Instead of going upto them, wait for them to come up/call her? I'm sure I won't be able to fully teach this until a bit later but it's always good to know. Right now I'm going to stockup on videos and books that ya'll have recommended in previous posts and get this puppy trained!! After that, I 100% intend on doing the Canine good neighbour test.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If your pup is going crazy around the house (like mine do







)then that's a clue you can up your exercise.

I have to off leash HIKE with my dogs fairly early. This is Glory at 11 weeks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oy_jwygiFA

And here she is at 15 weeks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3pNhDOuwU

NEITHER amounts of exercise have injured or been too much for her, as you can see from this video of her last week!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dapghgmTCk

They can accidentally injure the cats with play. But I wouldn't do so much the 'cracking down' as just being firm. I'd say 'leave it' the first time if it's getting rough. If she doesn't then I'd just calmly crate her for a 10 min or so 'time out'. This is NOT a punishment!!!!! Merely a quiet time for her to calm and think about 'when I do this.............(not listen to the leave it) then I get to be in my boring crate' type of thing.

And the more you can exercise the easier for the pup to be able to calm and listen/learn in a training situation.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny needed lits of exercise at that age( and now even more) I would not worry about the amount of exercise if the pup is enjoying it. I would be careful about the type of exercise. Running on pavemnet , jumping, even out of the car may be bad for the growing bones. I think it is best to limit a young pup's running to grass, dirt and the carpet.

We have 4 cats, Two always seek higher ground and Benny leaves them alone, but other two love to lay with him. He is very good with them for the most part, ( even shares his food) but when he does play too rough, I say "Easy" and if he is too excited, do as Maggie, say "Leave it" and give him a time out in the crate with a treat so he knows it not a punishment. Sometimes I just distract him by having him play with me for a second or follow me into another room


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I am a firm believer in Dog Obendience classes. It has helped me and London out tremendously. We both have learned so much and the socialization was key. You may want to check out an Obedience class in your area.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: London's MomI am a firm believer in Dog Obendience classes. It has helped me and London out tremendously. We both have learned so much and the socialization was key. You may want to check out an Obedience class in your area.


And I always agree with dog classes! Fun for you and your pup!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

cats were in my dogs puppy class and at his private
lessons.



> Originally Posted By: London's MomI am a firm believer in Dog Obendience classes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

something tells me Sonny isn't bothered by Vida.
if Vida plays to rough with Sonny i think Sonny will let her know.
i have a friend with a Shar Pei mix and her dog puts
the cats head in his mouth and move them around.

when i had cats and a pup i was always worried about
the cats hurting the pup.


----------



## artyle81704 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a similar issue with Athena and Orion. (Orion being my silver domestic shorhair) 

I considered not allowing her to play, but Orion loves it as much as she does. He even picks on her until she chases him when bored. Vet suggested to make sure your cat's claws are trimmed to prevent eye injury, and if it isn't aggressive behavior (as compared to playfull) she will stop when Orion lets her know it's enough.


----------

